# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hallo

## Carine 1956

Dag iedeeen, ik ben Carine, al 36j gehuwd met Antoon. Samen hebben we drie dochters (Valarie +1992) . We wonen in West Vlaanderen , België
Ik ben huisvrouw , hobby's : handwerken , lezen , een wandeling maken aan de kust en Brugge

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Carine.... :Big Grin: 

Voel je welkom hier op Medicity....36 jaar al getrouwd, dat vindt ik uniek in deze tijden...plus nog 3 mooie dochters...prachtig hoor...ik wens je veel goeds toe en veel gezelligheid op MC....ik woon in Zwolle en heb een klein hondje...ik houd van wandelen en doe dat met vrienden...een prettig weekend gewenst en geniet van het mooie herfstweer...tenminste hier gaat de zon net schijnen... :Smile:  daggggggg

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Carine 1956

Dank je wel !
Hier schijnt de zon ook ... heerlijk is dat. Ne mens wordt zowaar vrolijk van! :-))
Ik heb al kleine stukjes gelezen ... t ja.... 
ik zelf heb artrose (van nek tot enkels, meeste pijn in rug) 
Mijn man heeft diabetes, reuma en sedert kort een stent (soort ballonetje in een ader rond het hart). 
Ik geniet van de kleine dingen .... mijn man verwerkt ales veel moeilijker . Ik zoek hier vooral soortgenoten en informatie.
Prettig weekend voor iedereen !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Carine:

Och fijn dat de de zon ook scheen in Belgie....een zonnetje verwarmt je geest en je huid als je buiten loopt.... :Wink:  ik vindt het erg voor jou en je man dat jullie zoveel mankeren....je man heeft de tijd nodig om alles te verwerken...de ene persoon kan dat sneller dan de ander maar soms raak je in een sombere bui en helemaal als het met je "hart" te maken heeft... :Frown:  dat is een orgaan die we hard nodig hebben...hij zal zeker geschrokken zijn...ook angst komt vaak om de hoek kijken....ik wens jullie "beiden" veel sterkte toe...samen kun je sterk zijn...zoek je weg hier op MediCity, en kijk en lees datgene wat je interessant vindt...ook andere onbenullige zaken zoals: "wat eet ik vandaag", en "hoe voel ik mij vandaag" ( dit is wel serieus), kan misschien iets voor je zijn, waardoor jij je wat prettiger gaat voelen. :Wink: ..iedereen heeft ellende en pijn en het is mooi om dingen van elkaar te lezen en te begrijpen, dat kan je soms steunen...ik wens jou en je man een goed en zonnig en fijn weekend toe...
succes met alles en als je tijd hebt kruip je achter de pc als dat lukt met je zere ledematen...veel sterkte en tot horens.... :Big Grin:  hou je haaks...

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Carine 1956

Merci ! Mijn zere ledematen houden mij niet tegen om uit te gaan we. :Cool: 
... t is niet altijd komer en kwel 
Hier in België kennen wij "buren bij kunstenaars". Heel wat kunstenaars tentoonstellen hun werk , bij hun thuis of samen in een zaaltje... Gisteren enkele bezocht, heel mooi !!!!

----------

